# RCP Text Editor Example - Missing Bundles lassen sich nicht auffinden.



## piro (10. Aug 2012)

Schönen guten Abend,

ich bemühe jetzt seit 1 Stunde Google und Co. um Hilfe aber ich schaffe es nicht.

Ich möchte mir einen Texteditor bauen. Da habe ich das Beispiel von Eclispe gefunden.
Eclipse Rich Client Text Infrastructure 

Leider kann ich das Demo nicht ausführen, da die folgenden Bundles fehlen:



> org.eclipse.jface.text
> org.eclipse.ui
> org.eclipse ui.workbench.texteditor



Habe auch gelesen, dass das ein Bug sein.

Ich verwende das Juno Eclipse for RCP and RAP Developers.

Mag mir einer der Experten auf die Sprünge helfen?

Macht es schon Sinn Juno zu verwenden oder sollte man noch Indigo behalten. Ich bin Anfänger und mache meine ersten Schritte.

Danke im Voraus.
Sven


----------



## Gast2 (11. Aug 2012)

Klar kannst du Juno verwenden, weiß ja nicht was du vor hast, aber du kannst deine Target Platform setzen wie du magst.

Wenn du deine lokales Eclipse Verzeichnis als Target Platform nimmst, solltest du Juno für Eclipse RCP Entwickler nehmen...


----------



## piro (12. Aug 2012)

Danke und wie bekomme ich die fehlenden PlugIns?


----------



## Gast2 (12. Aug 2012)

piro hat gesagt.:


> Danke und wie bekomme ich die fehlenden PlugIns?



Wie gesagt runterladen und in dein Target Platform aufnehmen...

Target Platform Preferences


----------



## piro (13. Aug 2012)

Sorry aber ich finde die fehlenden Plugins nicht.

Sind sie in irgendeinem Bundle enthalten oder was muss ich herunterladen.

Wie gesagt, ich fange gerade erst an und dachte mir der Texteditor wäre ein guter Einstieg.

Danke im Voraus.
Sven


----------



## Gast2 (13. Aug 2012)

Wenn du eclipse 4.x machen willst ist das ein guter einstieg:
Eclipse 4 RCP - Tutorial
Bei Eclipse 3.x:
Eclipse RCP Tutorial


----------



## piro (13. Aug 2012)

Ich habe es nun hinbekommen.

Ich hatte vor kurzem eine RAP Anwendung versucht zu schreiben und habe die Target Plattform geändert.

Deshalb fehlten die Plugins. Einfach auf Standard zurück und siehe da, es läuft.

Danke an alle.
Sven


----------

